

Bubblesort isn't useless! (binpacking) - smanek
http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2008/05/bubblesearch-semi-success-story.html

======
snprbob86
Bubble sort is also useful when there is temporal coherence or when exact
sorting is not necessary. For example, in graphics programming you typically
need to sort transparent objects back-to-front. If things are out of order,
there may be anywhere from no to huge artifacts. If things are mostly sorted
and your objects are reasonably small, you can expect closer to no artifacts.
You could run a few passes of bubble sort each frame, save the effort of doing
a full sort, and then even if you get major artifacts they won't last more
than a 1/30th of a second or so.

